# New to IMAC



## bmwlover06 (Jun 20, 2008)

hello i just picked up an m5521 and it didnt have a hard drive in it and no memory, but i just put a new hard drive in it, and ramm as well, my magor question is that when i boot it up, all i get it a blank dark blue screen with a little folder with the mac symbol and a " ? " , im a newb can anyone help me?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, so you got some RAM for the system, which is required for the computer to operate.

You got a hard drive, which is required for the computer to have an operating system.

Then the operating system you installed was... what?  You need an operating system in order for the computer to boot.  The flashing question-mark/Mac icon indicates that no operating system was found.

Put an operating system on the hard drive to make the computer boot.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2008)

Preferably Mac OS X.


----------



## bmwlover06 (Jun 20, 2008)

and what do you think would be the (stock) persay OS?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 21, 2008)

AFAIK, your Mac originally came pre-installed with &#63743; MacOS 9.0.4.  You could start there or go straight to OS 9.2.2 then after u_pgrading the Firmwar_e, install Tiger if you have the 400MHz processor and if your Mac only has the 350MHz processor then the highest you can go is Panther unless there's been a change since I last checked ... most likely has ... 

Awrabest


----------



## lbj (Jun 21, 2008)

bmwlover06,

did you get any software when you picked up your machine?  If so, that is the OS you have.  I'm guessing you have no software (on floppies or CD?).  So not only did your Mac come without RAM or a harddrive, it also came without an operating system (which would have resided on the harddrive...that was not included with your Mac).

Just as you had to buy a harddrive and RAM just to get it to power up, you now need to buy an OS to actually use the computer.  eBay, craigslist, and a host of on-line retailers can help you out.  I recommend Panther if your Mac will support.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe it is better to check if a cd-player is in there, otherwise you are in very big trouble. As far as i know the imac has never had floppy drives, so floppies will not do.

Good luck, Kees


----------



## digidad2007 (Jan 17, 2009)

I see your having the folder with little smiling faces laugh at you.

You need proper O/S I just went through this and I am all up and running.

I got a 10.4 tiger running on my machine like clock work.

Says it only goes from 9.1 - 10.3 however 10.4 works great

Hope this helps.

digidad2007@hotmail.com if I can be more of assistants

Mike


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 17, 2009)

digidad2007 said:


> I see your having the folder with little smiling faces laugh at you.



Actually, its just a question mark.


----------

